

Ask HN: do you support IE6? IE7? - hoodoof

So you are building your startup - what is lowest common denominator browser you will support?
======
dangrossman
IE6 barely even registers on our analytics reports anymore. At Improvely, 15
browsers identified as IE6 out of the last 30k site visitors, and I would bet
at least some of those are just bots using IE's user-agent.

Since Microsoft stopped publishing their IE6 compatibility VirtualPC images,
I've stopped testing sites in it. IE7 and up are supported, though things look
prettier in IE9+.

P.S. I publish W3Counter's monthly browser usage share reports. Across the
~60k sites W3Counter tracks, IE6 is down to 0.7% usage.

<http://www.w3counter.com/trends>

------
pedelman
I think it really depends on the industry.

As an example, the last company I worked at, our main customers were home
contractors and other DIY type people and IE7 was a large portion of the
market share.

My best advice is to build a product and check analytics to see how many
customers are actually using older browsers. If it's a small group, its
probably not worth the effort to make sure everything is ported over.
Sometimes it can also be difficult to test older browsers without spending a
bunch of time setting up VM's.

For my own personal projects, I dont even fully support IE7.

------
sdoowpilihp
I work for a company that develops iOS games and interactive experiences for
children. When we develop a website for a product, my ask of the developer is
always "IE 6 support would be great, but I'm willing to trade that for a wow
factor in all other browsers. You need to convince me that the trade off is
worth it though."

------
jvvlimme
I work for the leading newspaper websites in my country.

IE6 is around 0.4% of traffic so no, we no longer support it. Even IE7 is
barely being tested (3%), only if users complain will we take a closer look at
fixing things for it.

------
AjJi
Supporting IE7 is relatively easier compared to IE6 - so yeah, IE7 for me.

So far this year, no client asked for IE6 support.

------
Robby2012
No way, well, in fact I won't support IE until they launch IE10, the first IE
that gives support to HTML5

------
Peroni
I work for a development agency during the day and we don't support IE6 as a
rule. IE7 and above only.

